# Show Us Your Eco-Drives



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Got these 2 recently:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

vrey nice njoy H


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

And the other.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

jmm1 said:


> Here's one of mine.


I'm just about to post a new thread about that watch 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

jmm1 said:


> Here's one of mine.


A fine looking watch.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

[


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This Eco Drive tough for me


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

knightrider said:


> Got these 2 recently:


Like that first one for an easy reader. Just a tad too big for my wrist, though.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

bowie./ and my work watch is the same as woody77


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

jbw said:


>


Now that I like! - what's the model?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Now that I like! - what's the model

Its a Nighthawk model no AS2020-53E


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

All very nice indeed what is the solar battery life ? 10 years ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had a few eco-drives in the past including a couple of Nighthawks (lovely watch but I don't like the name & neither of mine had "Nighthawk" printed on the dial), a Mission Antarctica which was gorgeous but wouldn't hold a charge when I got it  I ended up sending it off to Citizen for a new movement - it was a lovely watch despite that though & the only one of my eco-drives to go wrong. I also owned a stainless steel monocoque cased military(ish) jobbie (no idea of the model number) which was my beater for a few years - very similar to Woody77's watch (post number 8 above).

I only have this one at the moment though - my only solar powered watch & very nice it is too


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Signature I'm toying with buying. Belongs to a friend but lives in my watch box at the moment! :lol:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

My latest, the BN0085 Diver.










AV0031-59e. Gone now and I regret it.










BM6400. Versatile and changes a lot with different straps. Would love to have the bracelet for this one.










BN0000-04h.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice divers there


----------



## Charliecloud (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Charliecloud said:


> Here's mine:


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Quick snap of the BN0085 from this evening.












Charliecloud said:


> Here's mine:


Great watch Charlie!

Some very nice Citizens here, keep the pics coming!

Tony


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Signature I'm toying with buying. Belongs to a friend but lives in my watch box at the moment! :lol:


I like this a lot.

Stainless Steel or Titanium? It looks SS but Citizen do get an amazing finish on their Titanium models.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have three  the first was a Christmas gift and is really good 

*Citizen Perpetual Calendar **BL5480-58E*

















*Citizen Nighthawk Black Ion **BJ7005-59E*

















*Citizen Military **Chronograph **AT0200-05E*


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

another shot of the Nighthawk


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sir Alan said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Signature I'm toying with buying. Belongs to a friend but lives in my watch box at the moment! :lol:
> ...


Stainless steel.

The quality is great, but I don't think I can justify the price. New, this was something slightly over the Â£700 mark. Even at half that, I can think of other things to put my cash into.


----------



## Charliecloud (Sep 14, 2005)

Got this little beauty for my son, as soon as he is old enough to look after it!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Picked this up before Christmas for Â£50 2nd hand, very pleased with it. It fits my wrist nicely, looks great and keeps time impeccably.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Charliecloud said:


> Got this little beauty for my son, as soon as he is old enough to look after it!


he is a very lucky lad,like that a lot.

bowie


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Deego said:


> another shot of the Nighthawk


Great looking watch. Does that black finish scratch easily? (guessing not if you've got it resting on swarf!)

Thanks, Harry.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

My two busy eco drives .


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's mine:










Thanks


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Ooh like that. which model is it Measch?


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


>


I have the blue face version and I friggin' love it. I was lucky to get it S/H for not a lot, it's a whole lotta watch!

Love that colour combo


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

Here's mine...



















John


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Damian said:


> Ooh like that. which model is it Measch?


In honesty I'm not sure, it was on eBay and I just decided to buy it as I just fell in love with it! All I can say is it doesn't have Sapphire Crystal, instead some form of see through cheese i think.

This was the title of the eBay auction:

GN-4-S E168-SO49458 HST BLACK WAVE


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got this my first citizen Ecodrive ,


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Members have such awesome Japanese watch photos. Maybe you should consider entering some in the SCWF watch photo contests.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/115274-last-photo-contest-reminder.html


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

This is mine...

Bought to serve in Afghanistan



Cheerz


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Kev


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the only eco-drive I have at the moment - it's a bit beaten up but my friend's worn it for years - he's since bought an Oris & gave this to me - it's a keeper


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

Had a nighthawk myself last year, unfortunately sold it and got an automatic instead. :tongue2:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

Here are my two Eco drives

I love them both


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

U


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought I'd already commented on this one, but I've had a look and it appears not - DOH! 

So, here's my one and only Eco-Drive, an excellent titanium model picked up in a trade on here, and I love it:










:thumbup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hear is my two into the mix my orca and mini mears


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Regans said:


> Here are my two Eco drives
> 
> I love them both


I have the World Timer model as well, and it's a fantastic watch when traveling internationally -- a real life saver!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'm surprised not to have seen one of these anywhere in this thread. I think they're great value.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Eco twins. Chronos - on the left ten years old and mint and on right, bought for ten quids in a second hand shop yesterday. Took a bit of cleaning and needs new glass as scratched.

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

dobra said:


> Eco twins. Chronos - on the left ten years old and mint *and on right, bought for ten quids in a second hand shop yesterday.* Took a bit of cleaning and needs new glass as scratched.


Must be the bargain of the century...? Well done mate :notworthy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Davy, must contact Citizen service for a price for a glass.

Mike


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> I'm surprised not to have seen one of these anywhere in this thread. I think they're great value.


That is nice - first one on the thread that I would consider wearing.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

AudiR8 said:


> All very nice indeed what is the solar battery life ? 10 years ?


Citizen claims 80% recharging capacity after 20 years. I have had one operating in an E760 caliber for over 9 years now and it hasn't faltered. Of course it does have dual power-save modes.


----------

